

Android apps safer than Apple's but security concerns remain - cwan
http://www.technologyreview.com/communications/26463/?p1=A1&a=f

======
demallien
What absolute rubbish. The author clearly doesn't know the first thing about
how iOS works, which makes the title ambitious to say the least. For starters,
contrary to what the article claims, the Citibank app did not store
information where other apps on the phone could get at it - indeed, one of the
really frustrating things for iOS devs is the fact that there isn't actually a
convenient way of sharing data between apps. This is the only example of a
security flaw in iOS that is listed in the article, and it is completely
bogus. To add insult to injury, the same app written on Android _would_ indeed
have this exact problem as Android allows sharing of data between apps, making
it clearly the less secure of the two platforms if you were silly enough to
make that call based on this one example.

